# Cere



## SueC (Jun 9, 2005)

At what age does the cere turns white?

Beanie's cere is still pinkish since last May. Thought birds mature pretty fast so I was expecting her cere to turn white. She eats, sleeps and poops well. Because of her injuries, she could not fly but does walk around when she feels like it.

I noticed that the ferals have white ceres so I guess it's common here.

Is there anything wrong with Beanie or am I worrying unnecessarily?

Suzanna


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I guess it depends on the color. I have always thought that a "not-bright-white" cere indicated something wrong and there have been discussions on here about that. I don't think that it's an indication of anything specific, though. Does Beanie get any significant exposure to pure sunlight at all? I guess they need it just like we do. There are avian vitamin supplements with D3 in them and (I think) they're especially important if the bird doesn't get exposure to sunlight. Now, I don't know if that would have an effect on the cere or not but you might do a google search unless someone else on here can provide more info.

Pidgey


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Suzanne,

That may or may not be a nutrient deficiency. If she was hurt at one point, it may cause her not to absorb all her nutrients effectively.

Sunlight is extrememly important (as Pidgey mentioned), as well as proper nutrition which I'm sure you give Beanie. Garlic has shown to build a healthy white wattel(or cere).

My white pigeons seem to be the only ones I have that don't have much of a white wattel, more pink like, so in that case, it maybe inherited.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

What color is Beanie? As Treesa says, white birds have pinkish ceres, and I have seen 'mxed' birds, with obviously some white parentage with pinkish cere.

No expert on that, but I know a dirty, grayish and.or greasy appearance to the cere would indicate a problem, probably respiratory.

John


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

John, 

This post has pictures of Beanie:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=80836&postcount=70

I think there was another but this one shows the coloring well enough.

Pidgey


----------



## SueC (Jun 9, 2005)

Thank you for your all replies.

Beanie is given ACV, probiotics, garlic caps, calcium, vit. B, multi-vits weekly. She gets direct sunlight for an hour or so during the weekends when I'm not at work. Perhaps she should be getting more sunbaths. Anyhow, all along I have felt that due to her injury, her system is not absorbing the nutrients as effectively as she should. Nevertheless, she has put on some weight and gone thru' one round of molting. Currently her torn off feathers have re-grown very nicely.

However unlike all your pijis, she's not very active. Other than moving to and fro from her favourite resting spot to her food dish, she does not explore the rest of her surroundings when she's out of her cage. I attributed this to her inability to move freely.

Lately, there is some improvement as she wants to be out of the cage whenever I return home and that she wants to carried and watch T.V.!

I'm not sure how I can help her further considering the lack of avarian vets here. Anyway, I will arrange for her to get access to direct sunlight daily and hope this helps her system.

Treesa - you mentioned somewhere to use milk thistle. How much/frequency do you usually give to your birds? Would it harm her system if she does not have liver problems?

Meanwhile, Beanie said "Thanks!"










Suzanna


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

SueC said:


> Treesa - you mentioned somewhere to use milk thistle. How much/frequency do you usually give to your birds? Would it harm her system if she does not have liver problems?
> Suzanna



Beanie is a real cutie!

You give them just a pinch of crushed milk thistle seed over their seed daily, you only crush the amount you need each day, as it will lose its potency if you crush it in advance. Use for a couple of weeks or a month. If you want to do some heavy detox, I would advise you get the blood work done first, No, milk thistle seed will not harm them.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

what a sweet little pidge 

Just looks to me like her cere has not yet fully developed

(Thanks for the link, Pidgey)

John


----------



## SueC (Jun 9, 2005)

*Update on Beanie's cere and her well-being*

Her cere turned white after her moult! So I guess she must be pretty young when I met her in May last year. 

Her moulting started in late April and with this, her cere gradually turned white.

Here're some recent pics of Beanie....



















Also noticed that her eating habits and temperament had changed during her moult. She no longer craves for bread or mung beans but is eating more of other types of seeds. She has also become more adventurous, venturing all over the apartment and following me wherever I go.

Overall, I sense that she's happier and has come to terms with her physical disability. I glad that she feels 'home'.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Looks like Beanie is mature now and looking good!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Sue, thanks for the new pictures. Beanie looks just wonderful - all grown up now.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Beanie sure matured into a nice looking bird! Very observant of you to notice the change in her eating habits. If she is a hen and decides to lay eggs, she might appreciate some crushed dog kibble, for animal protein. Two of my hens really seem to enjoy some just before they lay. Thanks for the update!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Sue, 

Beanie sure looks good now, very cute and inquisitive! Thank you for this long overdue update on Beanie and for posting the new pictures

Post some of Bobo too when you can


----------



## SueC (Jun 9, 2005)

*Lay eggs!*

Is it true that when a pigeon is bonded to a person, she will lay eggs? 

Gee, I hope not, at least give me some time to hunt and get ready the right nesting materials. It's not easily available here. 

As for BoBo, his pics are hard to get. True to the nature of a corvid, he's wary of alot of things - in particular cameras and handphones. Very difficult to get good pics of him. 

Here are 2 better ones... 



















Suzanna


----------



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

Is that little guy a crow or raven? ...Oh, and where did you get him? My friend is obsessed with corvids.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Sue, 

Awww...poor Bobo..he's so cute. I wouldn't think he'd be afraid of a camera or the like. Crows normally are very curious and have a peticular attraction to shiny things etc.

How does Bobo get along with Beanie?

Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## SueC (Jun 9, 2005)

Vasp said:


> Is that little guy a crow or raven? ...Oh, and where did you get him? My friend is obsessed with corvids.


He's a crow. Somehow got injured and I picked him from a drain. 

He can fly but not very well and he hops around as one of his legs cannot function properly. 

Suzanna


----------



## SueC (Jun 9, 2005)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Hi Sue,
> 
> Awww...poor Bobo..he's so cute. I wouldn't think he'd be afraid of a camera or the like. Crows normally are very curious and have a peticular attraction to shiny things etc.
> 
> ...


BoBo bullies Beanie! Or rather that's what I think. 

As BoBo can be pretty nippy and Beanie cannot walk well or fly, I've never let the 2 of them interact with each other directly. When they get to meet, I'm always between them. Nope, I will never let BoBo get the chance to hurt Beanie. 

Suzanna


----------



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

My friend would probably sell everything she owns for a corvid! ...So if you can't keep Bobo and he can't be released, we should get something set up. x)


----------



## SueC (Jun 9, 2005)

Vasp,

I just passed your message to BoBo and this is his reply: "No way! I'm gonna stick around here as long as I can! I've a slave that answers to my whims and fancies and spoils me rotten! I'm the KING in the family!"  

Suzanna


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Sue, BoBo is so cute. Lucky you to have both a pigeon and crow.


----------



## SueC (Jun 9, 2005)

Yup, I'm lucky to have the 2 of them. They get more sticky as each day goes by! 

However, I'm also thankful that my family supports my decision to keep BoBo. Over here, it's deemed as unlucky to have a crow near you, especially if that's the first sound you hear every morning!


----------

